# [SOLVED]app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3 failed

## amdziak

Witam!

Niestety przeszukalem forum, ale nie znalazlem odpowiedzi na moje pytanie;/

mianowicie podczas emergowania gnome`a wywala mi taki blad:

```
checking for glib-mkenums... /usr/bin/glib-mkenums

checking for Qt headers... no

checking for Qt libraries... no

configure: error: Qt development libraries not found

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/poppler-bindings-0.5.3/work/poppler-0.5.3/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  poppler-bindings-0.5.3.ebuild, line 47:   Called econf '--enable-opi' '--disable-cairo-output' '--enable-poppler-glib' '--enable-poppler-qt' '--enable-poppler-qt4'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.           
```

Probowalem juz zamaskowywac i odmaskowaywac w make.conf, ale nic nie daje, emerge --sync tez;/

Macie jakies pomysly, albo moze ktos spotkal sie  z takim problemem?

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

## Kajan

Możesz dać na forum wynik:

```

emerge --info

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## amdziak

Proszę:

```
Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.12-12mdk i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-12mdk i686

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Last Sync: Mon, 11 Sep 2006 12:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.12-r6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx X alsa apache2 apm atm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli crypt cups dhcp dlloader dri dvb dvd eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fbcon flash foomaticdb fortran gdbm ggi gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gps gstreamer gtk gtk-perl gtk2 imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_pl mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg nas ncurses nls odbc ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php pic png pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userland_GNU vcd video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis wmf x86 xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Arfrever

Jeśli masz program eix, to pokaż wynik:

```
eix ^qt$
```

Jeśli nie, to zainstaluj ten program, wykonaj `update-eix` i pokaż wynik tego powyższego.

Ustaw w /etc/make.conf:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Dlaczego masz taki profil i 'C{BUILD,HOST}="i386-pc-linux-gnu"'?

Po co ci w CFLAGS "-fPIC"?

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Niestety przeszukalem forum, ale nie znalazlem odpowiedzi na moje pytanie;/

 

Błąd składniowy. Poprawniej: "Przeszukalem forum, ale niestety nie znalazlem odpowiedzi na moje pytanie;/"  :Very Happy: .

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## Raku

zainstaluj qt, jeśli ci go brakuje. Jeśli masz, usuń qt4 z USE.

----------

## Arfrever

 *Raku wrote:*   

> zainstaluj qt, jeśli ci go brakuje. Jeśli masz, usuń qt4 z USE.

 

Ja mam Qt 3.3.6-r1 i 4.1.4 i flagi USE qt3 i qt4 i poppler-bindings-0.5.3 zainstalowany poprawnie od co najmniej 28 czerwca.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## amdziak

Wynik polecenia

eix ^qt$

```
[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.4-r8 3.3.6-r1

        (4)     4.1.2 4.1.3 4.1.4 [M]4.2.0_rc1

     Installed:           3.3.6-r1(3) 4.1.4(4)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.

```

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj:

```
emerge -atv1 =qt-3* =qt-4*
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## amdziak

No niestety to tez nic nie pomoglo;/

Jakies inne propozycje?

----------

## amdziak

Widze, ze jest to jakis powazny problem, wiec chyba zostawie Gentoo i przeniose sie na Debiana....

----------

## _troll_

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Widze, ze jest to jakis powazny problem, wiec chyba zostawie Gentoo i przeniose sie na Debiana....

 znalazlem cos takiego : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140228

miales cos 'wspolnego' z amd64? zmieniales keywordy w systemie?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## tomekb

Ogłoś to jeszcze w paru innych działach, może ktoś Cie pocieszy  :Twisted Evil:  A tak na poważnie: zgłosiłeś na bugs.gentoo.org? Zresztą jeśli masz gtk spróbuj wywalić qt i dodać w USE gtk, można tez imho dać i cairo.

EDIT: Troll mnie uprzedził  :Smile:  Jednak coś jest na b.g.o.

----------

## amdziak

Mam amd, ale nie 64 bitowego, zmioenialem keywordy, czasami mialem 64, a czasami ~64, no nie wiem, poszukam moze na bugzili i zobacze;)....

----------

## _troll_

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Mam amd, ale nie 64 bitowego, zmioenialem keywordy, czasami mialem 64, a czasami ~64, no nie wiem, poszukam moze na bugzili i zobacze;)....

 dokladnie rzecz biorac chodzi o zmienna ACCEPT_KEYWORDS w pliku /etc/make.conf - czy grzebales cos przy niej poza dodawaniem i kasowaniem tyldy?

i wystaw na jakims serwerze listing plikow pakietow qt (np. equery files qt).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## amdziak

Nie no tylko tylde usuwalem, a jak mam ten listing zrobic?

----------

## Arfrever

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> jak mam ten listing zrobic?

 

Zainstaluj "portage-utils" i "gentoolkit". Wykonaj:

```
q -rmv
```

Pokaż wyniki:

```
qlist qt-3.3.6-r1

qlist qt-4.1.4
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## amdziak

wynik qlist qt-3.3.6-r1 :

```
/etc/env.d/45qt3

/etc/env.d/50qtdir3

/etc/revdep-rebuild/50-qt3-revdep

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic

/usr/qt/3/bin/qt20fix

/usr/qt/3/bin/qm2ts

/usr/qt/3/bin/qmake

/usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease

/usr/qt/3/bin/assistant

/usr/qt/3/bin/lupdate

/usr/qt/3/bin/findtr

/usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig

/usr/qt/3/bin/qtrename140

/usr/qt/3/bin/msg2qm

/usr/qt/3/bin/qembed

/usr/qt/3/bin/designer

/usr/qt/3/bin/linguist

/usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.keep_x11-libs_qt-3

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

/usr/qt/3/lib/libeditor.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so

/usr/qt/3/lib/libdesignercore.a

/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig/qt-mt.pc

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqassistantclient.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.la

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt.so.3.3.6

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt.so.3.3

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0.0

/usr/qt/3/lib/libeditor.a

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqnp.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt.so.3

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqassistantclient.a

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt.so

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.6

/usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3

/usr/qt/3/lib/libdesignercore.prl

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Tab_Dialog.ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Dialog_with_Buttons_(Right).ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Dialog_with_Buttons_(Bottom).ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Configuration_Dialog.ui

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++/qplatformdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf

/usr/qt/3/translations/README

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_pt-br.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_pt-br.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ar.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ar.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_de.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_de.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_cs.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_cs.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_es.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_es.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_fr.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_fr.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_he.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_he.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ja.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ja.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_it.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_it.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_nb.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_nb.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ru.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ru.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_sk.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_sk.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-cn.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-cn.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-tw.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-tw.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_untranslated.ts

/usr/qt/3/.qmake.cache

/usr/qt/3/include/qhttp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtranslator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsession.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcheckbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/jri_md.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdropsite.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurloperator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfocusdata.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qkeycode.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvariant.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmime.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbig5codec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qimageformatplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-large.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpolygonscanner.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiodev.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolordialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmotifstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpair.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qinterlacestyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlform.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpngio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdockarea.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcompactstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpoint.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontmetrics.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontdatabase.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbrush.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeuckrcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintd.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qworkspace.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsize.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qutfcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/jri.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatastream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocketdevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstyleplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qspinbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsortedlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrangect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstringlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qclipboard.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpushbt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlcdnumber.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpsprn.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwhatsthis.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodecfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/quuid.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-dist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtsciicodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgeneric.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevicemetrics.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdataview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgrpbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcombo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcleanuphandler.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcommonstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmultilinedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcdestyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-small.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpushbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeventloop.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglcolormap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgbkcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/jritypes.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsemaphore.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsjiscodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qthreadstorage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconnection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmessagebox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnetwork.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidcoll.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrqueue.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsplashscreen.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetimeedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qchkbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfeatures.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdesktopwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglobal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrangecontrol.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmodules.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlabel.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qqueue.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjcoll.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiodevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlistbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlrecord.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvfbhdr.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcanvas.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlocalfs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwaitcondition.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qassistantclient.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizepolicy.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodecplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlpropertymap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeucjpcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprocess.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmapcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdeepcopy.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsgistyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlindex.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogressdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignalslotimp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluelist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiconview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbttngrp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpicture.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiconset.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmemarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmultilineedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasciicache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignalmapper.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhostaddress.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdc.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpainter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectcleanuphandler.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabdlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlineedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogdlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmetaobj.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeditorfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwinexport.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpopupmenu.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetintdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluestack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlined.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsimplerichtext.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatabrowser.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwmatrix.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmainwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsessionmanager.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgridview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qapplication.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-minimal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtable.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qclipbrd.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogressbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaction.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qslider.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qplatinumstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrollbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluevector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpmcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgb18030codec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qerrormessage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbuffer.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocketnotifier.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintcach.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizegrip.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindowdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextbrowser.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocknot.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstatusbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlresult.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsound.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqleditorfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitarry.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjpegio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdockwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlocale.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrcollection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpntarry.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qapp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldatabase.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnamespace.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdir.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qguardedptr.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdns.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdom.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcollection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgif.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qftp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qthread.h

/usr/qt/3/include/npapi.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlselectcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qkeysequence.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpen.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmngio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlquery.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsql.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qxml.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprinter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprndlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/npupp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprintdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsemimodal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcollect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qframe.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmovie.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcombobox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwizard.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpointarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasciidict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-medium.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledef.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdrawutl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenudata.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfileinf.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qheader.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpdevmet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdrawutil.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpalette.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qradiobutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qradiobt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaccel.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmutex.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpopmenu.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetime.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qabstractlayout.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontinf.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontmet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasyncimageio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmotifplusstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfileinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenubar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenudta.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstylefactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstrvec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmsgbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlibrary.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrollview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmlined.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstrlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qshared.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldriverplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjiscodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvalidator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlayout.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldriver.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurlinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlcdnum.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qregexp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocket.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlerror.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qregion.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlfield.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtooltip.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatatable.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjpunicode.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsettings.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qserversocket.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnetworkprotocol.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmetaobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsplitter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlistview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstylesheet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsyntaxhighlighter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevicedefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdragobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/q1xcompatibility.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdial.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasyncio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfile.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfont.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaccessible.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qeffects_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qstyleinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextcodecinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsettings_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpainter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfiledefs_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqlextension_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmutex_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsvgdevice_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qscriptengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpsprinter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qucomextra_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlibrary_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcom_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontdata_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qkbddriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qrichtext_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtitlebar_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qdir_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qeventloop_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qinputcontext_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qprinter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgpluginmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qunicodetables_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlayoutengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qdialogbuttons_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qucom_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidget_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmousedriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlock_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextlayout_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcriticalsection_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qt_x11_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qimageformatinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmutexpool_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsyntaxhighlighter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcolor_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcomponentfactory_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsharedmemory_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlocale_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qisciicodec_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontcodecs_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpluginmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqlmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgl_x11_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidgetresizehandler_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qthreadinstance_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcomlibrary_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qinternal_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qapplication_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqldriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgfxdriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrtlcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qinputdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgrid.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindowsstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconnect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetm.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libwizards.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libdlgplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/librcplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libcppeditor.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libgladeplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libkdevdlgplugin.so

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.6-r1/FAQ.gz

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.6-r1/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.6-r1/changes-3.3.6.gz

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.6-r1/README-QT.TXT.gz

```

a to drugie wkrotce postaram sie wrzucic, tlyko znajde troche czasu...a mozecie cos stierdzic na podstawie tego?

----------

## amdziak

a to wynik qlist qt-4.1.4:

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/m0pu

i jak????

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wyniki:

```
cat /etc/env.d/45qt3

cat /etc/env.d/50qtdir3
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## amdziak

wynik cat /etc/env.d/45qt3 

```
PATH=/usr/qt/3/bin

ROOTPATH=/usr/qt/3/bin

LDPATH=/usr/qt/3/lib

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

MANPATH=/usr/qt/3/doc/man

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig
```

i wynik cat /etc/env.d/50qtdir3

```
QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

```

i jak?

----------

## amdziak

Witam!

Odemergowalem qt i sie juz od nowa emerguje, a jak to nie pomoze to moze to:

```
equery l -d qt
```

Dzieki wszystkim i jak sie uda to dam SOLVED;)

----------

## amdziak

Doszedlemi to sam po kilku dniowej lekturze popplera...

Poppler nie chce qt3, tylko 4 i musialem zrobic tak:

```
emerge --unmerge qt3
```

```
emerge --resume qt4
```

no i dopiero wtedy poszlo, narazie jakos idzie i mam nadzieje ze dojdzie;)

Thx for all;)

----------

## Arfrever

 *amdziak wrote:*   

> Poppler nie chce qt3, tylko 4

 

U mnie to działa zarówno z Qt 3.*, jak i 4.*. Masz coś namieszane z Qt 3.*.

```
$ emerge -ptv poppler-bindings

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

$ qlist poppler-bindings | sort

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-action.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-attachment.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-document.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-enums.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-features.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler.h

/usr/include/poppler/glib/poppler-page.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-annotation.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-link.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-link-qt3.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-page-transition.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-qt4.h

/usr/include/poppler/poppler-qt.h

/usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.a

/usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.la

/usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.so

/usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.so.1

/usr/lib/libpoppler-glib.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.a

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.la

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.so

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.so.1

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.a

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.la

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.so

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.so.1

/usr/lib/libpoppler-qt.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/poppler-cairo.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/poppler-glib.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/poppler-qt4.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/poppler-qt.pc

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/ch01.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/home.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/index.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/index.sgml

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/left.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler.devhelp

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler.devhelp2

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler-poppler-action.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler-poppler-document.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler-poppler-enums.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler-poppler.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/poppler-poppler-page.html

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/right.png

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/style.css

/usr/share/gtk-doc/html/poppler/up.png
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## amdziak

No wiesz skoro odemergowalem i jeszcze raz zaemergowalem to chyba jednak cos wina qt3...

No, ale nic, SOLVED i tyle;)

Pozdrawiam

amdziak

----------

